# Need a Full Face Helmet? Here is a Sick Deal!!



## Bomber (Feb 28, 2008)

*Predator Six *
Black or Red
White Water creeking helmet 
Super savings...
*Retails for $249*
*only $90 + $10 for shipping*
Call me at: 970-769-6983
Or Email at: [email protected]
The Six is the ultimate in lightweight, comfortable, and durable head protection for the most demanding adventures. The Six’s superior impact protection is achieved using a carbon fiber reinforced fiberglass shell and expanded polystyrene (EPS) impact liner. The clean design lines and snag-free outer surface deliver total protection of all key areas while maintaining excellent visibility and reduced weight. Other Six features include a detachable composite visor with flow-through holes, padded chinguard, top quality chinstrap webbing, contoured chinstrap buckle and stainless steel chinstrap rivets.
Colors: red, black
Sizes: One size with Predator Shark fit pads and standard soft-sponge fit pads.
International Customers welcome. I will ship to anyone who will pay for the shipping.
*Satisfaction Guaranteed, if you don’t like it send it back for a full refund. *
Check out other products at: www.bombergear.com


----------

